# The Ocean.....Summer 2015



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 26, 2015)

After VIA ran the extra Oceans last Christmas.....there was hope there would also be some additional trains this summer on the busiest days.....but it didn't happen although several trains have been completely sold-out.

Anyway.....here's w/b #15 at Truro NS this afternoon July 26/15. Two F40s leading 20 cars including 5 coaches and 9 sleepers with Evangeline Park bringing up the markers along with the usual baggage, 2 lounge/service cars, diner and transition car:


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 18, 2015)

I'll be on this train on Sunday, and I can vouch for the sold-out state. Apparently there's a waiting list for my sleeping compartment (the drawing room in the Park car).

One question: is there still lunch served in the dining car after leaving Halifax, given that the train now leaves at noon?


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 18, 2015)

If you can call it lunch. :giggle:

PS: NICE snag of the drawing room! Enjoy it!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 18, 2015)

Good to see you back Scott!

I was beginning to think that you might have joined the Republican Presidential Circus and would never be heard from again like the 0 per center dwarfs that the Donald disparages!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks Jim!

I doubt everyone here feels the same though!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 18, 2015)

Welcome back, Scott! Don't be a stranger, now.


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 18, 2015)

The Davy Crockett said:


> If you can call it lunch. :giggle:
> 
> PS: NICE snag of the drawing room! Enjoy it!


Yes we will, right up to the 5 a.m. arrival at Sainte Foy. You know the train's going to be on time when it's 5 a.m.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 19, 2015)

[SIZE=11pt]Beginning on October 14 (the first departure after the Thanksgiving weekend) only Sleeper Plus Class with all Meals Included will be offered on the Ocean. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Regular Sleeper where you purchased your meals individually.....will no longer be available. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Sleeper Plus is about $30 more so not bad for three meals, access to the Park Car along with all-day tea, coffee and snacks. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Funny how Amtrak is now testing the “meals not included” option on the Silver Star....where VIA is going the other route.[/SIZE]


----------



## Everydaymatters (Aug 20, 2015)

What is the consist of The Canadian after the Thanksgiving weekend? I'm traveling at the end of October.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 20, 2015)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Thanks Jim!
> 
> I doubt everyone here feels the same though!


I too, am glad to see you posting again!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 21, 2015)

Aw shucks. h34r:


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 4, 2015)

Extra trips are going to be run during the Christmas holiday, as well.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 6, 2015)

And those might well be with a Budd consist  , as the third Ren. set has been said to have been at least partially cannibalized for parts.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Sep 7, 2015)

Palmetto said:


> Extra trips are going to be run during the Christmas holiday, as well.


Xtra trains are already loaded into the system (Dec 22 for example) ......but not bookable yet. And it's showing upper and lower berths so will be a Budd consist.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2015)

If I wasn't already slated to go out west for Christmas I might consider the Budd set. I did the Ocean about a week ago...the food was decent by VIA standards and quite good by present Amtrak ones (breakfast left something to be desired but the beef at dinner was quite nice and the sugar pie was delicious; lunch was also good).

The only frustrating point is that the Park Car was about 11(!) cars from the diner; I actually ended up opting to move from one to the other at a major stop once (I was in the "large bedroom" with Charlie Hamilton...that room was worth the price, but the hike was...well, a hike). I think there was a decent amount of empty space, though I couldn't be sure...which made the long walk a bit annoying.

As to the Ren sets, that's fascinating...especially since IIRC half of the Ren sleepers never even left Thunder Bay...


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 8, 2015)

If I could find the money I might take the budd set


----------



## Ispolkom (Sep 8, 2015)

Mrs. Ispolkom and I were on the Ocean a couple of weeks ago from Halifax to Sainte Foy (we were going to Quebec City). Like *Anderson*, we were in the large bedroom for two, what used to be called the drawing room, and we also were amazed by the endless number of identical sleeping cars between the Park Car and the dining room. Great service, but neither of us particularly enjoyed dinner. I had a chicken breast with a gluey white sauce, while Mrs. Ispolkom had an uninspired vegetarian entrée. We detrained before breakfast, and skipped lunch, instead enjoying takeout from an Antiguan caterer in the Halifax Farmer's Market. Her offerings were remarkably multicultural. We had goat curry, jerk chicken, and samosas stuffed with (of all things) gyro meat.

I highly recommend visiting the farmer's market if you have time before the train's departure. It's only a couple of blocks from the train station in Halifax, and is filled with local vendors. You can get an excellent lobster roll at 9:30 a.m., no questions asked. There are a lot of food stalls, including the Antiguan lady, and several wineries, a brewery, and even a distillery with wares to sample.


----------



## Blackwolf (Sep 8, 2015)

Ispolkom said:


> We detrained before breakfast, and skipped lunch, instead enjoying takeout from an Antiguan caterer in the Halifax Farmer's Market. Her offerings were remarkably multicultural. We had goat curry, jerk chicken, and samosas stuffed with (of all things) gyro meat.


From Mrs. Blackwolf, who is a Native Halifaxian...

Supposedly there is no such thing as a Gyro in Nova Scotia. That would be meat from the mythical Donair Beast. 

Now, back to your usual _train_ing!


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 11, 2015)

Does anyone think Prestige Class will ever appear on this train?


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 11, 2015)

No. The Ocean doesn't have the "prestigious" reputation that the Canadian has.


----------

